# Router table sled



## JWCat78006 (Jul 13, 2009)

Looking for plans for a router table sled


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings John and welcome to the router forum.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the RouterForums John.


----------



## dirkost (Jul 8, 2009)

Hi Ho John: I assume what you want is a Cope Cutting Sled. There are several commercial units available from about $60 to $120, but there are plans in the July 2009 issue of Wood Magazine for building your own on pg. 32. I haven't tried this, but there is a note that says more FREE plans at woodmagazine.com/freeplans. If you can't get the magazine or plans from the web give me a shout and I'll get them to you one way or another.

Dirk


----------



## dirkost (Jul 8, 2009)

Hi Ho: Well, I'll try again (I think my reply got lost). I assume you want a Cope Cutting Sled. You can buy commercial units from about $45 to $120, but if you want to build your own there are plans in the July 2009 issue of Wood Magazine, pg. 32. Try the web site woodmagazine.com/freeplans. If this doesn't work, or you can't get the magazine, let me know and I'll get them to you one way or another.

Dirk


----------



## dirkost (Jul 8, 2009)

Hi Ho: Whoops, I just noticed the web rules require moderator approval, so I guess you will get two posts plus this one if all are approved.

Dirk


----------



## ebill (Jan 17, 2009)

dirko said:


> Hi Ho John: I assume what you want is a Cope Cutting Sled. There are several commercial units available from about $60 to $120.....


- lots of information on this site too. Do a quick search on coping sleds and you get quite a few posts with pictures and discussions. 

- I shamelessly made mine just like the Rockler sled with a handle/clamp and knob from Woodcraft some MDF and a few bolts and screws from the 'mystery can' on the workbench. 

- it works a treat too. Build one, you will be glad you did.


- ebill


----------



## JWCat78006 (Jul 13, 2009)

ebill said:


> - lots of information on this site too. Do a quick search on coping sleds and you get quite a few posts with pictures and discussions.
> 
> - I shamelessly made mine just like the Rockler sled with a handle/clamp and knob from Woodcraft some MDF and a few bolts and screws from the 'mystery can' on the workbench.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. I think I'm going to do something very similiar. Problem is I'm working with a vertical panel bit and can't - or don't have any more adjustment on the router to clear a 1/2" mdf. I'm using a plunge router on my Craftsman Industrial Router Table. This doesn't seem to be a good setup since it's almost impossible to set the bit height correctly -- and easily. Looks like I'm going to have to shop around for a routerr and table that will be easier to work with.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi John

If you're working with vertical panel bits you don't need a sled you just need to make a quick jig to do it safe and easy like below 

But if you want to have and use a coping sled make the base out of 1/4" thick plastic ..

======



JWCat78006 said:


> Thanks for the info. I think I'm going to do something very similiar. Problem is I'm working with a vertical panel bit and can't - or don't have any more adjustment on the router to clear a 1/2" mdf. I'm using a plunge router on my Craftsman Industrial Router Table. This doesn't seem to be a good setup since it's almost impossible to set the bit height correctly -- and easily. Looks like I'm going to have to shop around for a routerr and table that will be easier to work with.


----------



## Pfender (Aug 20, 2011)

*Thanks.*



dirko said:


> Hi Ho John: I assume what you want is a Cope Cutting Sled. There are several commercial units available from about $60 to $120, but there are plans in the July 2009 issue of Wood Magazine for building your own on pg. 32. I haven't tried this, but there is a note that says more FREE plans at woodmagazine.com/freeplans. If you can't get the magazine or plans from the web give me a shout and I'll get them to you one way or another.
> 
> Dirk


I'll let you know. Thanks again. John


----------

